# Araceli 1000 celebration



## cuchuflete

*¡felicidades!

* *y gracias por todo que das a estos foros
y a nosotros
mil vecs y más
* *



Un abrazo de tu colega
*muy deforme,

Cuchu
​


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades por llegar a tus mil _posts_!
¿Cómo se siente cambiar a cuatro cifras en el 'odómetro'? 

Un abrazo caribeño,
Laura


----------



## Artrella

FELICIDADES ARA!!!  UN BESOTE  GIGANTE!!!​


----------



## beatrizg

Gracias por tu ayuda Araceli!
Y de nuevo, felicidades por los 1000!

Desde Atenas un abrazo -kai pola filia!


----------



## araceli

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR LOS SALUDOS!!!!



¿Kai pola filia?  ¿Significado?


----------



## beatrizg

kai = y
pola = muchos
filia (con acento en la a)= besos (con acento en la segunda i = amistad)

Donde aprendiste a decir "kalimera"?


----------



## araceli

Kalimera es una palabra que se escucha comunmente, así como arigato y sayonara en japones y da en ruso, aunque una no sepa un pepino de esos idiomas...
Pense que era gracias pero despues busque y vi que era buenos dias.
(Perdona la falta de acentos).
Chau.


----------



## weird

felicidades


----------



## araceli

Gracias weird...parece que eres catalana


----------



## weird

araceli said:
			
		

> Gracias weird...parece que eres catalana



ja, ja, ja,   ¡en cataluña hay un montón de béticos!


----------



## saramar

Felicidades Araceli!!!! Aunque soy nueva por estos lares, enhorabuena, 1000 parece una cifra muy respetable, jeje
Un saludo 
Sara
PD: Y aunque yo sea del Madrid, Musho Betis, weird!!!


----------



## te gato

CONGRADULATIONS

     ON 

      1000

   POSTS!!!!!​ 


te gato 
​


----------



## araceli

Gracias saramar y te gato.


----------



## Philippa

I'm rather mystified (nothing new for me in the foros, I know)....
How did I miss this thread? (Very sorry Araceli)
And how come, Araceli, when you're posting in this 1000 post celebration thread, you've already got nearly one and a half thousand posts?

As I type this I've just solved it - this thread started on 18 Feb, but it's March, not Feb now!!! And that was during half term while I was away in Lanzarote!!   
Oh well, mejor tarde que nunca....

*Congratulations and thankyou Araceli!!!  *  

Araceli, thankyou so much for your helpful corrections and replies and kind encouragement! You're a star! 

Mil abracitos
Philippa


----------



## araceli

Hello Philippa:
Thank you!
Lanzarote? Lucky of you!


----------



## cubaMania

araceli said:
			
		

> Hello Philippa:
> Thank you!
> Lanzarote? Lucky of you!


 
Lucky you!


----------



## araceli

Thanks cubaMania!


----------



## pinkpanter

Me uno a las felicitaciones


----------



## Riverdoc

¡Felicidades Araceli!

Gracias por tu ayuda.

Esperamos a muchos miles más.

Riverdoc


----------



## araceli

Gracias por los saludos.


----------



## jacinta

¡Felicidades, araceli!  Y muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que has dado.


----------

